# Compiler pour Linux sous Xcode ?



## Yumyum75 (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Etant dans l'obligation de développer pour Linux (Fedora) et ayant une  préférence pour Xcode (sur fedora jme tape emacs >_<), est-il possible de développer mes projets sur Xcode en  C et d'utiliser un compilateur Linux ? Si oui comment ?


----------



## ntx (6 Mars 2011)

Le code C est le même sur toutes les plate-formes ... tant que tu n'utilises pas de librairies spécifiques. Quels sont tes besoins ???

Pour le compilo, Xcode peut utiliser gcc qui doit aussi être le compilo utilisé sur ton Linux. Par contre tu ne peux pas générer un exécutable Linux sur Mac OSX sans disposer de toutes les librairies utilisées. Mais tu peux installer une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox est gratuit) avec Fedora que tu utilises juste pour la génération de ton exécutable Linux.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2011)

Ce fil peut t'intéresser.


----------



## Yumyum75 (6 Mars 2011)

Merci pour la réponse,

J'utilise principalement des librairies standards.
Je vais essayer d'utiliser une VM juste pour compiler les fichiers utilisés sur xcode et voir ce que sa donne, merci .

@bompi
Merci, jvais lire sa


----------

